# Lady's puppy class graduation



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady Graduated Puppy Class....it was hard to get a photo of her with the silly hat on...she was very embarrassed! lol....she did not want that hat on her head at all...but I thought you guys might get a kick out of the photo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh thats great what a good idea .. very proud mum get that framed and on the wall lol x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

clever girl, lovely photo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH SHE LOOKS SO SCRUFFY!!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, such a cute idea!


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

Love the Photo!!! What fun!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It was so hard to get the photo of her...my DH didn't come with me that day....so it was trying to hold the silly hat on her head and take a photo trying to convince her to look at the camera and not chomp the hat....hahahah oh silly lady


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol sorry to ask a daft questiong but what does DH mean ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL it;s not daft at all!!!
I had to ask when I first started talking in chat rooms and stuff...it stands for dear husband..lol sometimes not so dear...lol we have been married for only a year...funny to call him that


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> LOL it;s not daft at all!!!
> I had to ask when I first started talking in chat rooms and stuff...it stands for dear husband..lol sometimes not so dear...lol we have been married for only a year...funny to call him that


lol i was thinking Darling Husband lol im used to people saying OH for Other Half lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol i was thinking Darling Husband lol im used to people saying OH for Other Half lol


humnh, OH I have never seen that one.  I'll start using that one maybe....just as long as I don't start with BH - better half


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahah I love it! I wonder if Rufus will get such a sweet hat after his class is done! At this rate I'm not so sure he'll graduate  ahahah


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> humnh, OH I have never seen that one.  I'll start using that one maybe....just as long as I don't start with BH - better half


lol i dont think their is any such thing as a beter half in a relation ship lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

parapluie said:


> ahahah I love it! I wonder if Rufus will get such a sweet hat after his class is done! At this rate I'm not so sure he'll graduate  ahahah


HAHAHHA, They handed out the hats in the last 10 min of the class...lol it was hillarious! all the different pups with the hats on....a good laugh...they actually even handed out little diplomasand treat bags...it was very cute!.
Thankfully they weren't graded on just their final test! Lady was always a star in class and usually used as the demo dog...but on test day...FORGET IT! she wouldn't even sit for a treat and normaly when I say sit her butt is on the floor super quick, 
The trainer just kept laughing at her saying she must have been nervous...she passed anyway. lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAHHA, They handed out the hats in the last 10 min of the class...lol it was hillarious! all the different pups with the hats on....a good laugh...they actually even handed out little diplomasand treat bags...it was very cute!.
> Thankfully they weren't graded on just their final test! Lady was always a star in class and usually used as the demo dog...but on test day...FORGET IT! she wouldn't even sit for a treat and normaly when I say sit her butt is on the floor super quick,
> The trainer just kept laughing at her saying she must have been nervous...she passed anyway. lol


ahaha that's so cute! Definitely a fun way to wrap up the class  How long was yours? Are you going to be doing any more advanced classes later? I feel like it's such a good way to socialize the pups!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol i dont think their is any such thing as a beter half in a relation ship lol.


LOL!!! I thought I was the better half!!! hahahahhaha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

parapluie said:


> ahaha that's so cute! Definitely a fun way to wrap up the class  How long was yours? Are you going to be doing any more advanced classes later? I feel like it's such a good way to socialize the pups!


It was an 8 week course, we mainly brought her to class to start her socializing...but it turned out to be really great! we lucked out too with our instructor, she is really good...and sometimes appears on a television show about training...I am sure others aren't so lucky. 
We have already started the second round of more advanced classes. She loves it...playing with all the other dogs...the class she is in now she is the youngest...but doing awesome so far...we will see how it goes. 
The socialization really is the main thing. we unfortunately don't have any friends with dogs for her to play with...can't wait for the snow to go so we can take her to a dog park and meet some other dogs.

Has anyone done any agility classes with their dogs? lady loves to jump from high places (scares the poop out of me)


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> It was an 8 week course, we mainly brought her to class to start her socializing...but it turned out to be really great! we lucked out too with our instructor, she is really good...and sometimes appears on a television show about training...I am sure others aren't so lucky.
> We have already started the second round of more advanced classes. She loves it...playing with all the other dogs...the class she is in now she is the youngest...but doing awesome so far...we will see how it goes.
> The socialization really is the main thing. we unfortunately don't have any friends with dogs for her to play with...can't wait for the snow to go so we can take her to a dog park and meet some other dogs.
> 
> Has anyone done any agility classes with their dogs? lady loves to jump from high places (scares the poop out of me)


I haven't done agility but I feel like Rufus would love it! With all the intense snow we've had, he has been obsessed with running up these HUGE snowbanks that the plows and snowblowers leave on the side of the road. I think he just likes being king of the mountain.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

parapluie said:


> I haven't done agility but I feel like Rufus would love it! With all the intense snow we've had, he has been obsessed with running up these HUGE snowbanks that the plows and snowblowers leave on the side of the road. I think he just likes being king of the mountain.


Lady does the same thing...but pees when she gets to the top!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Lady does the same thing...but pees when she gets to the top!


ahahaha just marking her turf!  she discovered this mountain!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pictures! 

lady amanda, me and 'Lo did 3 classes of agility. It was great fun!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> lady amanda, me and 'Lo did 3 classes of agility. It was great fun!


Awesome to know...we have her in her intermediate classes now...might move onto agility next.


----------

